#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Summer training for EE Students!

## uma yadav

I need summer training for Electrical Engineering after 5th sem. Guys can you helps me.





  Similar Threads: Summer Training for CSE students in BHEL ,HAridwar alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Summer training for engineering students @ gcl technologies Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Summer training for mechanical Students

----------


## divyadlakhani

Summer training from where? From any plant or institute

----------

